# Just ranting



## ffemt128 (Jan 27, 2010)

I found out last night that my youngest son will be going to Afghanistan the begining of March. He was in Iraq last year. He was bummed to say the least. He wanted to be home for my daughter's HS graduation in June. Not going to happen. he won't be home when she leaves for College at Edinboro University (I'll have to hook up with whoever the member is that lives up there) and his deployment will be at least 7 months and will likely be extended. It's always hard as a parent seeing your children put in harms way. It's never easy. He will be home the end of February for leave prior to shipping out in March, I'm looking forward to that. I think I'll have to make a special batch of something for him when he returns since he will be legal to drink in Sept. Anyway, sorry for rambling on.

God Bless Our Service men and women.

I'm proud to say my son is a U.S. Marine.


----------



## Tom (Jan 27, 2010)

RANT AWAY !
You have every right to. I and WE here all wish the best and safe return to ALL who knows or have someone overseas.
Tell your son we await his safe return.


----------



## Wade E (Jan 27, 2010)

What Tom said. Thats a good cause, if he was going to Haiti then i would feel different. I really tired of bailing everyone out when we our selves can bail us out. We are always sending money out that we dint have! The government blames us for spending money for stff we cant afford but they are the worst offenders!


----------



## Racer (Jan 27, 2010)

I agree with Tom too. May all who serve come home safely and quickly too.
Semper Fidelis.


----------



## NSwiner (Jan 28, 2010)

I find that funny that he's old enough to fight for his country but not old enough to drink . I hope he likes wine since alot of young people don't unless it's really sweet . Good luck over seas and enjoy your time with him before he leaves .


----------



## Julie (Jan 28, 2010)

Hi Doug,

Yes it is not fun seeing your children being in harm's way. Go ahead and rant, you earned it.

Julie


----------



## nursejohn (Jan 28, 2010)

Your son and your family will be in my prayers, John.


----------



## ffemt128 (Jan 28, 2010)

Thanks everyone. I'm already looking forward to Thanksgiving when he will likely be home.


----------



## xanxer82 (Jan 28, 2010)

Your son is a hero for what he's had to do over there. 
Best of luck and a wish for a safe return home when he is done.


----------



## mmadmikes1 (Jan 28, 2010)

The worst thing a war does to our society is turn our children into heros.


----------



## Runningwolf (Jan 28, 2010)

Your son and family is in our prayers. You can rant all you want. Pick up Julie on the way up and we'll have a glass of wine or more!


----------



## AlFulchino (Jan 28, 2010)

Thanks from all of us Doug....i just got done reading Lone Survivor......by Marcus Luttrell.....i am in awe of all these men and women


----------



## Julie (Jan 29, 2010)

Runningwolf said:


> Your son and family is in our prayers. You can rant all you want. Pick up Julie on the way up and we'll have a glass of wine or more!



Doug,

I think we have to wait until it is a little warmer, remember I kept saying Dan lives in "Little Alaska" that's because it is colder and they have more snow than we have down here. And it is soooo cold this morning.

Julie


----------



## joeswine (Jan 29, 2010)

*to those that serve*

I agree with those who posted before me and wish you and yours all the god speedy and safe return home


----------



## ffemt128 (Jan 29, 2010)

Julie said:


> Doug,
> 
> I think we have to wait until it is a little warmer, remember I kept saying Dan lives in "Little Alaska" that's because it is colder and they have more snow than we have down here. And it is soooo cold this morning.
> 
> Julie



It will definately be later. My daughter will be starting at Edinboro in the fall, I warned her that they get alot of snow. I think in her mind she may have seen a sled...


----------



## Julie (Jan 29, 2010)

LOL, my son went there and after he graduated he headed south grumbling that he has had enough of snow. Now he lives in Seoul and it is cold.

Julie


----------



## Runningwolf (Jan 29, 2010)

Doug, keep this in mind. You drop her off in the fall and unload the car and you're only only 15 minutes away from a shxt load of wineries and the wineries here don't charge for samples. If you go to Heritage wine cellar their bar is Lined up with about 30 bottles (sweet to dry) with little cups stacked up on the tasting bar. You help yourself, no asking "can I try this"? All the wine bottles you can take back, just $2.00 a case. Bring your carboys and pick up juice or meander up to Dunkirk NY to Walkers and select from at least 30 different verities of juice. I don't think you want to change her mind now, do you?


----------



## Julie (Jan 29, 2010)

Runningwolf said:


> Doug, keep this in mind. You drop her off in the fall and unload the car and you're only only 15 minutes away from a shxt load of wineries and the wineries here don't charge for samples. If you go to Heritage wine cellar their bar is Lined up with about 30 bottles (sweet to dry) with little cups stacked up on the tasting bar. You help yourself, no asking "can I try this"? All the wine bottles you can take back, just $2.00 a case. Bring your carboys and pick up juice or meander up to Dunkirk NY to Walkers and select from at least 30 different verities of juice. I don't think you want to change her mind now, do you?



Can you buy juice anytime or is that only certain times of the year?

Julie


----------



## Runningwolf (Jan 29, 2010)

At Walker's anytime of the year. They are only open on Saturdays though this time of year. Check outtheir web site...google walkers fruit basket.


----------



## ffemt128 (Jan 29, 2010)

I didn't think about all the winerys.. May have to drop her off and spend the night at a B&B then spend the next day visiting places. That is about the right time for getting juice. I have 2 primaries now and I'm sure I can get some empty juice buckets from a friend at work. Sounds like a definate plan.


----------



## rodo (Feb 22, 2010)

> I didn't think about all the winerys.. May have to drop her off and spend the night at a B&B then spend the next day visiting places. That is about the right time for getting juice. I have 2 primaries now and I'm sure I can get some empty juice buckets from a friend at work. Sounds like a definate plan.




And don't forget about the Winefest in North East Sept. 24-26 always a good time to plan a visit.

Rod


----------



## Runningwolf (Feb 23, 2010)

I went to the wine fest about four years ago and it was just ok. They only allow wineries from Pa. there and they charge a bundle for samples. Well, I tried it again this past year and I think it actually was worse. Only two or three food vendors and less craft vendors than in the past. Still expensive to taste wine. BUT.. a few of the wineries like Heritage do there own thing at there winery in addition to the wine fest and that is pretty good. Music, food and flowing wine all day (way better then the wine fest itself). Maybe I am spoiled but most of the wineries around here do not charge for samples and you can just go from one to another. Also at Heritage the bottles are sitting out all lined up and you pour your own of what ever you want to try. The sample glasses are very small but you end up buying a lot more. Heritage is neat as they have several branch stores including in Pittsburgh that are very nice but there winery and main business is in an old barn and really feels like the winery it is.


----------



## ffemt128 (Feb 23, 2010)

Well, my son will hopefully be home Thursday evening for the weekend. He needs to be back on base Sunday the 28th by noon. Hopefully we'll get to see him again before he leaves, I know once he hits country over there it will be a few weeks before we hear from him.

God Bless our Service men and women and watch over them.


----------



## Jbuck (Feb 24, 2010)

Tell your son THANKS, and I can only guess at how tough this is for a parent. I remember the first time my dad shook my hand like a man, it was as I was getting on the bus to leave for Basic Training, there was also a slight trimble in his lip that I had never seen before or never saw again. As for being old enough to have a drink, in my thirty year career in law enforcement I never encounterd a GI who was not old enough


----------



## thunderhill (Feb 24, 2010)

Doug,

All my best to you and your Son. God Bless Him. 

Semper Fi,
Thunderhill


----------



## ffemt128 (Feb 24, 2010)

I spoke with my son Joshua today, He won't be home this weekend. He was an alternate for this deployment and was told yesterday that he needed to make up additional training that the rest of the group received before he was chosen to go. He will have MP and other types of training today, tomorrow and Friday. Monday he leaves for Cherry Point, NC from where he will deploy around the 10-12 ofd March. I need to go pick up his car in SC so it looks like I may be detouring from Beaufort, SC to Cherry Point, NC then home to Pittsburgh. Hoping to at least take him out to dinner Saturday night if he is allowed off base.


----------



## rodo (Feb 25, 2010)

I can't imagine how hard it is as a parent to send your son off to war, but we thank those brave people every day for the job they do. Where would our country be without our servicemen and women? Wishing your son a safe deployment and hope his time there goes as quickly as possible. 

Rod


----------

